# Question about proper title of ranks.



## kicker09 (Feb 22, 2009)

This question has confused me over the last 3 1/2 years. I work at a martial arts school that teaches Tang Soo Do and I am a third degree black belt in TSD. Before I started working at this school, I was a 2nd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do. My question is this, am I considered a 2nd degree black belt in TKD and a 3rd degree in TSD? Please clarify. Thanks.


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not quite sure that I understand the question.  If you hold a rank in one style, then get a rank in another style, it does not cancel out either rank.  You still hold both.


----------



## kicker09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks. You answered my question. I just wasn't sure. Thanks again.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 22, 2009)

Kicker you can never loose what you have earned you hold ranks in two Arts.


----------



## kicker09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for replying.


----------



## mystic warrior (Feb 25, 2009)

terryl965 said:


> Kicker you can never loose what you have earned you hold ranks in two Arts.


There is 2 part answer to that one sir.
What I mean is that yes you may keep the info that you get from different arts. However there are org's that make you give up your rank out of respect for both arts. And to show where your loyalties are. Though some that would say it is more of a way to get more money out of you.
But to each there own.


----------



## hkfuie (Feb 25, 2009)

I am wondering why you have a question about your ranks?  I don't understand.

Did you promote directly to 3rd in TSD?  Or did you work your way up through the ranks?

I know my style of TKD is very similar to TSD, so I am not questioning your rank.  I just don't understand where your question is.  

Are you wondering if you are also a 3rd in TKD?

Just curious.


----------

